# Martin Jaguar recurve bow - sight holes ?



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure. It's a compound riser with recurve limbs.

(that make it a warf?)


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2005)

*Just checked mine*

It does have holes in the riser.


----------



## mtbndan (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, I just recently bought one and everything from a compound will bolt right on. BTW, it's a great bow!


----------



## Tillius (Dec 8, 2010)

*Disapointing all round!*



gad said:


> Does this bow have sight and rest holes pre drilled from factory ?
> Thanks in advance !


I'd love to be able to fit a site to my Martin but.....about 8 moths ago I bought a Martin Jaguar Take-Down Recurve, 60″ RH #50 in Australia, on eBay. First time out, the lower limb delaminated. I wrote to Martin in the US, via the website, and got no reply. The seller in Australia directed me to the manufacturer in the US. So I wrote to Martin again – silence! This is the first bow I have ever come across that’s limbs just popped when I pulled it back. There is no backup for this brand in my Country or in the US and replacement limbs are impossible to find. 8 months later I am stuck with a brand new broken bow.

I wouldn’t touch another Martin with a bargepole!


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

Tillius said:


> I'd love to be able to fit a site to my Martin but.....about 8 moths ago I bought a Martin Jaguar Take-Down Recurve, 60″ RH #50 in Australia, on eBay. First time out, the lower limb delaminated. I wrote to Martin in the US, via the website, and got no reply. The seller in Australia directed me to the manufacturer in the US. So I wrote to Martin again – silence! This is the first bow I have ever come across that’s limbs just popped when I pulled it back. There is no backup for this brand in my Country or in the US and replacement limbs are impossible to find. 8 months later I am stuck with a brand new broken bow.
> 
> I wouldn’t touch another Martin with a bargepole!


I think Martin's been outsourcing the limbs on the Jaguar, and their supplier's having QC problems. Stories like these keep popping up. AFAIK, the Howatt branded bows (X-200 and up) are still made in the US and have decent quality control.


----------



## RobertLee (11 mo ago)

Tillius said:


> *Disapointing all round!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the same bow almost a year ago & I never had any problems with it. I know other limbs will fit it & yes Martin directly is a hard company to get ahold of . Try getting ahold of a dealer Or dealers that sells the Martin Jaguar recurve they could give you some ideal on what the next step is to your problem. If it was me I just would go with a great pair of Holt limbs that will bolt up to it & Holt limbs are American made & they will back their limbs if you have any problems with them . In todays market most of your limbs come out of Korea or cheap ones come out of China stay away from cheap China limbs you won’t get what you pay for . I’m a avid Hog hunter & at the start of every season I wipe down my limbs with a good wood Polish with Argan oil in it , I do the same thing after I finish hunting , it keeps the limbs from delaminating & keeps the wood in the limbs supple , that is what I have learned over the years as a hunter . Good luck my friend .


----------

